# s[...].de



## chris78 (9 April 2005)

Halli Hallo

Ich habe eine nette Frau aus Deutschland beim Chatten kennengelernt. Da sie ihre Natel-nummer nicht freigeben wollte, schickte Sie mir eine Adress von s[...].de um ihr so sms zu schreiben und dass so keiner die andere Nummer sieht.
Ich habe dann die Preise studiert und n riesen Fehler gemacht. Ich dachte ich lass:
    - 3 SFr. pro sms das ich abschicke.
- Falsch... waren 3 SFr. pro sms das ich ERHALTE !!!!

Das dumme war halt, dass ich fast nie sms geschrieben habe weil es so teuer war... aber die "nette Frau" hat mir hunderte geschrieben.
Sunrise hat mir gester mein Handy-Konto gesperrt, weil der rechenbetrag *1300 SFr.* war. :steinigung:

Kann ich rechtlich was unternehmen gegen s[...].de?
Muss ich den Betrag bezahlen?

Gruz chris

_[Bitte keine gefährdenden URLs veröffentlichen] (bh)_


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2005)

*Re: smschat.de*



			
				chris78 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte ich lass:
> 
> - 3 SFr. pro sms das ich abschicke.
> - Falsch... waren 3 SFr. pro sms das ich ERHALTE !


Also hast Du wahrscheinlich eine Start-SMS mit dem Kostenhinweis oder die Informationen von der Website erhalten (evtl. per E-Mail), oder? Bei dem hohen Preis ist der Gang zu einem Anwalt auf jeden Fall angeraten. Der müsste dann die Täuschungsabsicht der SMSerin analysieren und darstellen, damit Du erfolgreich aus der Sache heraus kommst. Zum derzeitigen Stand ist aber allenfalls einen etwas kostengünstigerer Vergleich für Dich drin.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 April 2005)

*Re: smschat.de*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Zum derzeitigen Stand ist aber allenfalls einen etwas kostengünstigerer Vergleich für Dich drin.


???
"Zum derzeitigen Stand" habe ich den Verdacht, dass der Eröffner des Topics in seiner Landeswährung zahlen soll. Kennst Du Dich da wirklich aus? Komisch...


Bei dem Betrag lohnt auf jeden Fall der Gang zum Anwalt...


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2005)

*Re: smschat.de*



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> ???


...wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der Chris womöglich einen Vertrag aktiv bestätigt hat. Immerhin ist bekannt, dass man oft mit den Anbietern feilschen kann, vorausgesetzt man ist dazu in der Lage (ein Anwalt sollte das hinkriegen!)

_@ Chris_, sowas ähnliches wird auch in einem Nachbarthread diskutiert, gucke mal > HIER < rein.


----------



## technofreak (9 April 2005)

Nochmal die Frage an Reducal: 
 Kennst du dich in Schweizer Telekommunikationgesetzen und Vorschriften aus ? 
Ich nicht...

tf

PS: Der User schreibt groß und deutlich von "Fränkli" , nicht Euro ....
auch die HP zeigt das groß und deutlich, dass der User aus der Schweiz postet


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du dich in Schweizer Telekommunikationgesetzen und Vorschriften aus?


Ein bisschen - aber wahrscheinlich nicht gut genug. 





			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Der User schreibt groß und deutlich von "Fränkli" , nicht Euro ....


Wo ist da ein Problem? Es geht dem Chris doch um die Tatsache, dass er evtl. von der SMSerin evtl. reingelegt worden ist - in welcher Währung ist doch egal. Dass er aus der Schweiz kommt, war auch für mich nicht zu übersehen.


> Zum derzeitigen Stand ...


_gemeint ist:_ ... Stand der hier geposteten Informationen (und natürlich rein nur meine Interprätation). Alles in allem gehe ich (wie auch Empfehlung von HDUS) davon aus, dass Chris´s Chancen, da glimpflich rauszukommen, ohne RA bescheiden sind - etwas Aufmunterung tut da mEn gut.


----------



## technofreak (9 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eben, und in so einem Fall würde ich mich zurückhalten , außer dem Rat zum Anwalt zu gehen 
(in der Schweiz...) 

tf


----------



## christian in wien (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: s[...].de*

bin auch gerade über die firma gestolpert, aber ich hab die agbs gelesen bevor ich irgendwas per sms dahingeschickt habe, die sind echt der hammer, wenn man so will.

hier der link dazu: [.......]


edit:

ach ja, ich hab die agb und die seite auf die man mich locken wollte mal per screenshot  gespeichert, und auf der lockseite ist von den agbs nichts zu finden, da muss man schon tiefer graben bis man zu denen kommt, []

_Link entfernt MOD/BR_


----------

